# I need a working copy of JNC-40M for my new PM-45M



## Bret Hankes (Feb 11, 2015)

*I need a working copy of JNC-40M for my new PM-45M, Never Mind*

Hello,

I just bought a PM-45M and the JNC-40M version 1.69 software that came with it is either corrupt or it is not compatible with Windows 8? 
I followed the instructions to the letter, but every time I tried to install/update the drivers it gave me a dll error.
Does anyone here have a working copy that is Windows 8 compatible?
Heck, at this point I will try any other copy!

If you do please send it to my email, bret@neverenoughguns.com

I figured it out, Windows 8 removed the option of letting you decide if you wanted to install drivers that weren't certified so you have to actually
go the advanced settings and disable this feature.

Thanks
:bash:


----------

